# An Amazing Tail!...Uhh Tale =o)



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Well the story starts like this... one day, many, many moons ago (It was back on April 27th actually) I was cleaning out my meece, and was playing with a young litter of blues, because they were only 16 days old, they were quite jumpy... but what I didn't expect, was one of them to jump almost the entire 7ft of my shed!

I spent about 2 hours trying to get her back, but by this time it was almost midnight, so I set up a small box with some food and stuff in, in the hopes of catching her. A week went past and still I never found her, and I began to believe she was dead. She is the only mouse I have ever lost that way, so i was quite angry with myself and upset!

Fast forward to today, 8 WEEKS LATER... I was rearranging my entire shed to fit a new rat cage, so everything came out.

And who did I find sleeping all snuggled up in ripped up shed insulation in the far corner? The bloody Blue female!! Well needless to say I was so shocked! I have no idea at all how she could have survived! She was only 16 days old when she was lost!
Well I scooped her up (She was remarkeably calm, or maybe she was just shocked, or warm lol) and put her straight back in with her 5 sisters! And I wonder you know, if they had talked through the cage mesh over the weeks, because there was no squeaking or fighting at all!!

I'm still quite shocked lol I get she must have gotten food through the bits and bobs of seeds that fall on the floor when i'm feeding, but WHERE did she get water?? She is a good size, not skinny at all, and her fur is good. I will be keeping an eye on her for a few weeks incase she is preggers, but surely if she was going to breed with the wildies, she would have been caught well before now!

W xx


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, that's amazing! I'd say a keeper for sure, just for the story!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Those amazing mousies; you never know what to expect. My favorite doe got loose once and I spent several weeks of sighting her, almost catching her only to have her disappear again. She was amazingly fast, and seemed to be teasing me by letting me get within reach, and then, as soon as I tried to reach her with my hand....

the, one afternoon, my daughter told me that she'd seen Stinky and thought shse saw her by the hamper of laundry at the foot of the bed. I looked through the hamper, but didn't see her. Then I had a hunch and I went through everything piece bu piece, and there she was, inside the sleeve of a workshirt. She must have been ready to come home because she didn't try to get away.

BTW, she was called Stinky because I was surprised by the smell the day after I put plastic Toobs in her tank, and thought it was her that smelled so awful. I figured out later it was the Toobs; they don't absorb anything much less mouse stink. The name stuck, however.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## Cillah (May 20, 2010)

Wow. That's amazing. It must have been really heart warming to find her alive and well after all of that time .


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

You bet it felt good! I had plans for breeding her, and she was getting near the end of her breeding window. I did get my first letter of champagnes off of her, then she died while the babies were just barely ready to be weaned. They were fostered in a tank of mother and daughters that seemed ready to accept any and all babies, even these, who already had their eyes opened. Good old Patches RIP.


----------

